
Show HN: Froggodoggo - Hire founders looking for a side gig - shafyy
https://froggodoggo.com
======
shafyy
Hi there, Froggodoggo co-maker here.

When we started our company Kosmos School, we went through all our savings and
failed to raise VC money. Friends and family helped us out initially, but we
decided against taking yet another loan from them. We realized that working a
couple of days a week for a money job would help us keep working on our own
startup, on our own terms, as long as we want.

I was lucky, he instantly scored a part-time job with a previous company he
had co-founded.

Dorena started looking for gigs on Upwork and co, but was less fortunate. The
projects posted there were often paying a ridiculously low amount of money and
felt boring and impersonal. On top of that, she had to put in a lot of unpaid
time and apply to most projects. Instead of looking yet for another
potentially shitty, low-paying project, we decided to build a better place for
companies and founders to meet ourselves.

Let us know what you think!

------
edunteman
This is really neat. I personally, as a bootstrapping founder fresh out of
college, need to make income while still being able to focus on my own
project. This idea really grabs my eye. Will be applying!

~~~
shafyy
Awesome, thanks :-)

